# Er...Foot Massage?



## Karousever (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok ok ok, this is _really_ weird. Or maybe not. I'm me, I think everything I say or do is annoying or weird. Grah, that aside. So, let's see, ummm, I'm just an awkward fifteen year old guy with a foot fetish. And I told my friend, and she's just amazing and wonderful and actually wants to hang out somewhere for the sole purpose of getting a foot massage out of me. Which is great, and I'd love to, but here's the thing. I don't know how exactly to _give_ a foot massage. Anyone have any advice? I tried going to look for video tutorials on Youtube, but they go talking about all this stuff with oils and lotion and I'm not doing all that stuff, just a simple sit down in the park and plant her feet in my lap sort of thing. So, yeah. I'd appreciate if anyone had some tips. I don't exactly get such opportunities often, you can imagine my excitement. Oh and lastly I realize how pathetic a foot fetishist who doesn't know how to massage feet is, don't ridicule me :P


----------



## yiran (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm, my mum used to massage my foot when I was younger because she thought it would help with my near-sightedness.

She just rubs my food randomly and apply pressure with her figures and slides her fingers or just on a single point for a bit.. I can't think of a better way to phrase it. She doesn't use any lotion but she does require me to wash my feet because I rarely change socks and therefore they are smelly. I also walk around barefoot on quite a dirty floor so.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2012)

jaketiger1116 said:


> So, let's see, ummm, I'm just an awkward fifteen year old guy with a foot fetish.


my boyfriend has a foot fetish, it's not exactly uncommon haha


----------



## Karousever (Jul 27, 2012)

Eh, trust me, of all my...er...quirks, my podophilia is the least weird


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 31, 2012)

Try practicing massaging your own foot and see what is pleasurable and not pleasurable? This is pretty much where all my knowledge of touching people comes from.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 2, 2012)

Actually, podophilia is apparently the most common form of 'non-sexual thing' fetish, if that makes you feel less weird about one more thing.


----------



## Karousever (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I'm aware of that, it's my other fetishes I worry about, really.


----------



## TheBluejay (Aug 12, 2012)

I find this amusing, let us know how it goes!


----------

